# knee problems



## Sogogi110 (May 31, 2016)

i have a really bad back problem and i had to sleep in a chair for years i still sleep in a recliner any way so i would fall asleep with my feet on the floor and the next morning i could barely walk my knees was hurting so bad now by me sleeping this way for many years now i have artithris in my knees is there anything i can tell these doctors because tthey are not listening i need some relief.
_______________________
tags : free online shooting games , 
online strategy games , sports game free


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 31, 2016)

Sogogi110 said:


> i have a really bad back problem and i had to sleep in a chair for years i still sleep in a recliner any way so i would fall asleep with my feet on the floor and the next morning i could barely walk my knees was hurting so bad now by me sleeping this way for many years now i have artithris in my knees is there anything i can tell these doctors because tthey are not listening i need some relief.


 
Tell them you want to see an Orthopedic doctor. That doctor will send you to get X-rays.. that should prove if you have arthritis and if it is Osteo-Arthritis or Rheumatoid Arthritis (RA).


----------

